# FSH levels



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Saw Consultant today who said my fsh was quite high at 8.6?  I am 34.5yrs.  Anyone know normal ranges?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Here's a response to a similar post: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106942.msg1503323#msg1503323

Bear in mind if you were taking Clomid the month your levels were tested (and possibly if you were tested within a couple of months of stopping Clomid) this will push your FSH levels up higher.

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

really weird - had FSH repeated last week on day 3 of cycle and it was lower than the last time (8.6  5 months ago off clomid and now 7.3 after being on 100mg clomid for 5 months!  Both tests were on day 3 of cycle.  Foes FSH fluctuate and if so what figure should you take as an indication of ovarian reserve?  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I am also interested in clomid and fsh, it does push up your fsh by all accounts, but iit is strange that yours has managed to go down as well.  FSH I have heard can be affected by stress as well.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your FSH levels can fluctuate month to month so I really wouldn't read too much into the difference between one test at 8.6 iu/l and another at 7.3 iu/l.

However, you should ideally get your FSH levels tested in conjunction with oestradiol.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but your levels look fine and would be classed as good, so really nothing to worry about at all...not sure why you were told that 8.6 iu/l was high 

I ovulate naturally but was prescribed clomid a few years ago, to boost (ie release more eggs) but it certainly never pushed my FSH levels up...neither has several IVF treatments.

We're all different so I wouldn't get yourself overly concerned about it all...as long as your levels are below 10-15 iu/l then your FSH levels are fine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to thread crash!

Just wanted to say hi to Minxy and good luck for the 20th    

Nix


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nix76 said:


> Sorry to thread crash!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi to Minxy and good luck for the 20th
> 
> Nix


Thanks hun


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

quick ?? i was told last month that my FSH levels from last year where 16   consultant obviously never thought there was a problem as i was never told of one, after my op in jan the only reason i was given clomid was to boost my natural ovulation

my ?? is my next step is IVF + if my FSH is still high how can i lower it, i dont get the results from my FSH last month till the 16th but some info in advance would be good thanx

xxx

hope your doing good minxy


----------

